# TerpCon 8 - April 12th, 2008



## terpcon (Mar 22, 2008)

I'd like to stick to one 'real' thread so I'm just putting a link here to the General RPG thread.
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=222181

  - Wesley
  TerpCon Staff


----------

